# Radio usage



## Paladin78 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in the market to buy a radio for work (they don't furnish them until FT status).  My confusion lies here; do I have to be FCC licensed to acquire and use a portable?


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 24, 2010)

no you dont have to be licensed unless you plan on transmitting on HAM Freq. what you need is a letter from you department comm. supervisor or the frequency licensee that gives you permission to transmit on their frequency in the specified area of operation that is on their FCC license. and you show that to who ever is going to program your radio. it can get complicated if your system uses a digital or truncated system so make sure you know what you are buying.

BTW, why do you need your own radio? isnt there one in the ambulance?


----------



## Paladin78 (Aug 24, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> no you dont have to be licensed unless you plan on transmitting on HAM Freq. what you need is a letter from you department comm. supervisor or the frequency licensee that gives you permission to transmit on their frequency in the specified area of operation that is on their FCC license. and you show that to who ever is going to program your radio. it can get complicated if your system uses a digital or truncated system so make sure you know what you are buying.
> 
> BTW, why do you need your own radio? isnt there one in the ambulance?



There is, but I have been working football games lately and have been away from the truck.  Also, in the station the reverb is so bad it is hard to hear the calls clearly.  
Basically I want to make sure I have clear and audible radio contact at all times.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

Get feedback from other members of your service. They probably even can recommend a source to buy.


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, make sure you know what you need before you dive into buying a radio.  Especially if you need an 800 trunking radio, those can be a few thousand dollars on their own.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 19, 2010)

*Scanner Feasability*

Right now I am getting on with the local VFD. while i am getting EMT-B. I was thinking of getting a scanner in the future, however I have been hearing that alot of agencies are switching to Digital instead of Analog. which Dig scanners are a lot more money. is this true? if so I wont be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## TraprMike (Oct 19, 2010)

I have yet to see an ambulance with only one EMT, so team up with a full time EMT. he should have a radio. wait until you are FT, then get issued one. 
if your still on VHF, can't beat an old /\/\ MT-1000. 16 ch, 5 watts. Ebay has them for 100 bux or less. just have to find a friendly radio shop to program it.


----------



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Check out http://www.radioreference.com for all the info you could use or want when it comes to radios and scanners.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome site, thank you!


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 28, 2010)

You should not have to buy the portable it should be issued.  EBay would be a good place to buy your portable.  The bonus is that some EBay sellers will program your portable for no additional charge all you do is provide the frequencies needed.  Best of luck.


----------

